# Solstice @ The Henge



## zenie (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone goin?  

Will be there wednesday evening til thursday afternoon (obv.)


----------



## northernhord (Jun 11, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Anyone goin?
> 
> Will be there wednesday evening til thursday afternoon (obv.)



How many are being allowed in this year?


----------



## ringo (Jun 12, 2007)

Is there a limit now? It was packed when I went 2 years ago.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2007)

I was thinking of going to Penge


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2007)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> How many are being allowed in this year?



I didnt know there was one? 

It depends on the weather too as it'll be cack oif it rains


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I was thinking of going to Penge



Have you ever been?  

I wouldn't bother mate


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

hope it doesn't rain! last year the rain was blowing horizontally


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2007)

i'm having solstice at the Sacred Circle at Glastonbury, chucking rocks at the hippies....


----------



## passenger (Jun 12, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I was thinking of going to Penge




fucking nowt wrong with Penge


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 12, 2007)

passenger said:
			
		

> nowt wrong with Penge




....that an H bomb wouldn't fix


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought people weren't allowed to go near it to preserve it?


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 12, 2007)

i wonder if my bro is drumming there again this year?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I thought people weren't allowed to go near it to preserve it?



generally people aren't allowed near it... but at solstice it's all open.

and you get idiots like this every year...







that was last years wanker - they soon get shouted down


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I thought people weren't allowed to go near it to preserve it?




On certain days they can. I don't know if you can touch the stones but you get pretty close


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

at solstice you can sit on the stones (if you so wish)


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> at solstice you can sit on the stones (if you so wish)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

have you not been before zenie?  it's brill - loads of drumming, hippies, crusties, punks, old folks, young folks, everykind of folks 

they give you a rubbish bag on your way in - if it rains everyone wears them as coats


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## northernhord (Jun 12, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I didnt know there was one?
> 
> It depends on the weather too as it'll be cack oif it rains



Yeah they usually allow a certain amount of people through the exclusion zone for the Solstice, If your going on your car you will probably be OK parking in Amesbury, its only a short walk from there to the stones.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

there's parking at stonehenge - and one year I went there were about 20,000 people there, so nobody should have problems getting in.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it's brill



does not compute




			
				Tank Girl said:
			
		

> loads of drumming, hippies, crusties, punks, old folks, young folks, everykind of folks


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

it's nice to see the funny people now and again dub


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2007)

well yeh, but you won't tell me where you live


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

i've got to keep an air of mystery


----------



## Firky (Jun 12, 2007)

Tch, I went in 1999 or 2000 and thought it was a bit shite but I did have a good time! This year its all about the circle

I'll be here next week - dodging rocks


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2007)

is that what you call it? 

(at Tanky)


----------



## Firky (Jun 12, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> have you not been before zenie?  it's brill - loads of drumming, hippies, crusties, punks, old folks, young folks, everykind of folks
> 
> they give you a rubbish bag on your way in - if it rains everyone wears them as coats



But it is like having a party by the side of a motorway


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

is it firky?  if you say so!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2007)

Think I'll join Dub


----------



## madzone (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd like to go one day, embrace my inner saggy titted hippy and all that


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> saggy titted hippy



That's the best summary I have seen of Solstice at the Henge


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Think I'll join Dub




well getting firky with rocks will be a doddle, fucking pointy-headed freak


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> But it is like having a party by the side of a motorway



You been?  

Nah I havent TG, should be good though


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

are you going by car zenie?  or are you joining the hippy bus at salisbury bus station?

take plenty of warm clothes (not that you need telling about being prepared for stuff like this  ) cos it can get fucking cold up there. comfy footwear too - you may laugh, but the amount of girls in flip flops and vest tops freezing their bollocks off all night is vast  you'll do a fair bit of walking which ever way you're getting there. 

enjoy


----------



## Firky (Jun 12, 2007)

I remember hearing "watching the grass grow" on repeat for fucking hours 

I think that somes up the people spot on: watching the grass grow


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2007)

Any SE londoners know if people go up to our own Spinal TAp sized stone henge on HIlly Fields in Brockley - i can imagine it being a bit embaressing!


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> are you going by car zenie?  or are you joining the hippy bus at salisbury bus station?
> 
> take plenty of warm clothes (not that you need telling about being prepared for stuff like this  ) cos it can get fucking cold up there. comfy footwear too - you may laugh, but the amount of girls in flip flops and vest tops freezing their bollocks off all night is vast you'll do a fair bit of walking which ever way you're getting there.
> 
> enjoy




car with a few mates 

gonna take gas and stuff so we can have some hot (maybe mushroom) tea   

and yes to lots of blankets and coats 

If the forecast is shit I'm not going though!! hope it's ok


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

>



great footage that


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> If the forecast is shit I'm not going though!! hope it's ok



I reckon that would be the right idea, there's always next year  if the weather's good it's lovely, but a bit miserable if it's shit.


----------



## Primadonna (Jun 12, 2007)

I went last year and got into the stones too. Loved it all!


----------



## Geri (Jun 12, 2007)

Do people still go to Glastonbury Tor?


----------



## Dan U (Jun 12, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> car with a few mates
> 
> gonna take gas and stuff so we can have some hot (maybe mushroom) tea
> 
> ...



 

and you are definitely driving! van is in the mechanics that day


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Do people still go to Glastonbury Tor?


I think so, but that hill is a bit too much for me to contemplate at night


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2007)

Me and the mrs a few years back  (the middle)

Weird thing was I found this on an ayahuasca website a few months after we'd been 

If the weathers good you'll love it Zenie, it does get very cold though - and theres great fun to be had in the car park the next morning


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2007)

*one week to go*




			
				Dan U said:
			
		

> and you are definitely driving! van is in the mechanics that day



I knew you wouldn't have it fixed by then  




			
				Yetman said:
			
		

> If the weathers good you'll love it Zenie, it does get very cold though - and theres great fun to be had in the car park the next morning



We are not going if it's shit! I can wear my cat hat if it's cold though  

What do you mean by 'fun'


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2007)

*one week to go*

...


----------



## Yetman (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah, I mean there's little bands that play acoustic tunes while people laze about in the morning sun, hippys selling coffee with a shot for a quid a cup, peeps playing didges, bongos and stuff, everyone just chilling out and getting munted really


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 13, 2007)

Beware of the overwhelming police presence especially as you enter the field with the stones in.

Last year they made go through single file, past sniffer dogs and a fat line of snarling riot plod.

Delightful.

Not only that but the plastic plod inside are jobs worths.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh and they didn't allow backpacks in either but they allowed bags you held in yoru hand. So I put my backpack in a plastic carrier bag and that was fine


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> at solstice you can sit on the stones (if you so wish)



If this is the case.................


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> generally people aren't allowed near it... but at solstice it's all open.
> 
> and you get idiots like this every year...
> 
> ...



Why is this bloke a wanker?

Cos he's standing? Cos of the vest?


----------



## J77 (Jun 13, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> It depends on the weather too as it'll be cack oif it rains


Fair-weather hippy!

Go to Avebury -- it's more chilled.

e2a: actually, to da Henge -- if everyone starts going to Avebury the police would lock it down  

e2a2: HAs anyone mentioned -- don't take any glass, the stewards will usually make you bin glass bottles -- for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2007)

We used to go to Avebury & West Kennet Long Barrow all the time, after the pubs shut, when I was a lad. 

And Silbury Hill sometimes.


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> If this is the case.................



what are you doing on this thread??


----------



## bang (Jun 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> We used to go to Avebury & West Kennet Long Barrow all the time, after the pubs shut, when I was a lad.
> 
> And Silbury Hill sometimes.



to do what


----------



## bang (Jun 13, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I knew you wouldn't have it fixed by then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a hat with the ears..my mate lost his one..you haven't got it have you  
weather forecast is ok for now "partly cloudy"
http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/UKXX0085


----------



## Onket (Jun 13, 2007)

bang said:
			
		

> to do what



Drink, smoke, push each other down the hills, burn stuff. The usual.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Why is this bloke a wanker?
> 
> Cos he's standing? Cos of the vest?



I knew some miserable bastard would pick up on it


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2007)

bang said:
			
		

> Is that a hat with the ears..my mate lost his one..you haven't got it have you




Ermm which mate??  

*goes to look for a pic*


----------



## wiskey (Jun 13, 2007)

we got on a worst great western train from bath (the paddington to bristol one) the other day and i was reading the in flight magazine they provide. in it there were 101 suggested days out by train. one of them was solstice at stonehenge. 

which seems odd as salisbury is nowhere near stonehenge so it could hardly be a day out by train  

and then the description of the event made it sound very appealing to middle aged women, 'contemplative', 'harmonious', and 'reflective' were used to describe it - which doesnt tie up with what i know to be true at all. what a shock would you get thinking it was going to be civilised!!

so if there's hordes of people who look like they would go on a day out by train you know where they got the idea from.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> which seems odd as salisbury is nowhere near stonehenge so it could hardly be a day out by train



Stonehenge is a prehistoric monument located in the English county of Wiltshire, about 8 miles (13 km) north of Salisbury.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonehenge


----------



## wiskey (Jun 13, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Do people still go to Glastonbury Tor?



i went in 2002 last and it was lovely


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2007)

wiskers, could you clear a little space in your pm box for me please?


----------



## wiskey (Jun 13, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Stonehenge is a prehistoric monument located in the English county of Wiltshire, about 8 miles (13 km) north of Salisbury.....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonehenge



err - yes

but to _get_ to stonehenge you have to cross the plain . . 8 miles across the plain. which is why most people drive.


----------



## JTG (Jun 13, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Drink, smoke, push each other down the hills, burn stuff. The usual.



You and your weird pagan Wiltshire ways


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2007)

Isn't it off a main road?? You could get a cab... hardly gonna be London Black cab prices down there is it?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2007)

rural cabs are usually expensive  and they don't really like funny folk down that way


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2007)

It's £18 quid, I just phoned them


----------



## wiskey (Jun 13, 2007)

oh they run busses from salisbury to the stones, but you have to crowd in with the hippies  i cant see 'normal people' enjoying that. 

i'm not going btw.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> It's £18 quid, I just phoned them


I'm quite surprised!

the bus costs about 8 quid I think! that's how I got up there last year, and it's ok, but it's quite a long walk in the dark across lumpy fields


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2007)

oh, wiskers, box again m'dear


----------



## Onket (Jun 14, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I knew some miserable bastard would pick up on it



 

 

etc


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> And Silbury Hill sometimes.



i was sick on Silbury Hill

HTH's  

and w00t roll on later!


----------



## zenie (Jun 22, 2007)

It was wicked  Hippy overload  

A nice trip on mushrooms did the trick also, that and 'The Moo'


----------



## Geri (Jun 23, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I think so, but that hill is a bit too much for me to contemplate at night



I can't even contemplate it in the daytime. I went up it once on a school trip, but every time I've ever been since, I look at it and think "Nah...."


----------

